# Kahlua Chicken Wings



## kansasgirl (Feb 21, 2005)

Wonderful!

Kahlua Chicken Wings
2 tb Butter 1/2 c Onion, finely chopped 
3/4 ts Chile powder 
Hot sauce to taste
1 c Barbecue sauce 
2 tb Honey 
Salt and pepper to taste 
2 cloves Garlic, minced 
1 ts Cumin 
1/2 c Coffee liqueur 
2 tb Worcestershire sauce 
1 ts Salt 
20 Chicken wings 

1.In a large saucepan melt butter, saute garlic and onion over medium heat for 3 minutes. Add cumin and chili powder and cook, stirring constantly for 2 minutes. 
2.Blend in Coffee Liqueur and cook to reduce liquid by one-half. Stir in hot sauce, Worcestershire, barbeque sauce and salt. Simmer 5 minutes. Remove from heat and add honey. Set aside and allow to cool. 
3.Prepare chicken wings by removing and discarding the tips. Divide the wings in half at the remaining joint. Marinate the wings in the cooked sauce for 1 hour at room temperature, or overnight in the refrigerator. 
4.To cook, place the marinated wings on a broiler pan, sprinkle with salt and pepper and broil 5 minutes, turn and brush with the remaining sauce and bake at 350 degrees for 15 minutes. Serve hot. Remaining marinade can be brought to a boil and reduced to use as a dipping sauce.


----------



## nicole (Feb 22, 2005)

YUUUUUMMMY, I love Kahlua..


----------

